

Ask HN: How to approach the dot-com domain owner of "my" domains? - Concours

I own 2 domains (dot NET and dot ORG) and would like to get the dot COM , how do I approach the owner if I don't have a fortune to spend? Can I just "trademark" the domain name like Groupon did http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1547943 and go after the guy?
======
sradnidge
In the first instance, just ask as one human to another if you can track down
contact details - you might surprised. I went through something similar
recently and it all worked out amazingly, although I don't imagine my
experience is the more common one (the owner basically said 'i tried something
with it but it didn't work out, good luck' and gave it to me).

~~~
Concours
Thank you for the advice, you were very lucky to get your domain, your
experience isn't indeed a common one, but I'll try it, worse case could be the
guy could rising the price just because of my interest.

